# telformula on dish network anddirectv



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

Mexico Group Formula owners of radioformula and teleformula annouce a sepcial coebrture of the elction in emxico next sudnay 

They announce teh ch ability on usa on directv us ch 420 and dish network channel 857

Mexio elctiosna re tehse sudnay


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

857 being *Canal Sur* http://www.canalsur.com/ on the E* system. Available in the DishLatino packages.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

eys and 420 ond irectv is mexicanal 

tehy might chaneg them tehse sunday ofr emxican election


----------

